# Used Brother PR600 stitch count?



## txaj65 (Dec 19, 2008)

Hi,

Thanks to all of you for the advice offered regarding the Brother machines. My wife's Innovis 4000D seems to be working OK, but were looking to move forward and purchase a PR600 or 620.

I've seen a few used ones available for around $4500 - $6000, depending on accessories included. I'm considering one with a stand, cap set, and the PE Design, but I'm concerned about the wear on the machine.

It has 1250 hours and 29 million on the stitch count, and although I know some of you have gotten more out of your machines, is this something I need to worry about? It has had the motor (don't know which one, or if there is only one) replaced late in 2008, and any other repairs needed were also done at that time.

Other than this, it seems like an OK deal. Any thoughts?

Thanks,

Andy


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I've got 2 of them, one has 30 million stitches, the other has 45 million stitches. Neither has had anything done to them other than normal oiling and occasional adjustment of the automatic threader. You don't say what the price is but the PE-Design software is a couple hundred bucks, the cap setup is another couple hundred and the stand is another $400.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Andy,
50 million stitches before any service is common on these machines. Join the pr600 yahoo group and they have all of the maintenance instructions and parts lists in the files. There isn't much you can't do on these machines by yourself. One of the members even sells the complete kit for overhaul. They are great machines.


----------

